# Quarter Life Crisis?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have been really deeply struggling with something lately and I think it has to do a lot with my remaining dr. I've been really panick lately by the feeling that my life is passing me by rapidly. I realized this morning that I think it's so intense because the dp, in a sense, interrupted the timeline of my life. Not literally because I never stopped living and have always been me but as far as perceptions, yes. I got dp when I was 26 and the first 2 1/2 years of that experience have mostly retreated into a dark hazy cloud. I don't remember most of it. What I am left with is the feeling that I was one person my entire life up until I got dp and then, when I truly began to recover, I started waking up to the world as another person. As few symptoms as I have left, the disconnect from the old me and the now me is still extremely strong. At 19 I decided that I wanted to get married and be a stay at home mom. I was on a course that I wanted to be on and felt fulfilled in that life. Then I got dp and now I feel like I am waking up to the world as a 29, almost 30 year old woman. I feel like I have been short changed years of my life because it feels like I never lived those years before dp. I mean, I have memories and I logically know that was me and my experiences. I don't really feel like it was someone else but I also have little to no connection to those experiences. So I feel like I'm starting my life right now, at 30, running out of life, running out of time to live. Your 20's are when you are supposed to get a degree, get married. At my age, I should have a career and be established in life not starting completely from the beginning. Even though I know that I was living the life I wanted before dp, I'm so disconnected from that existence that it doesn't feel like it was fulfilling. I feel like I wasted 10 years of my life that I will never get back. I also feel like the dp stunted my emotional development. I'm going to be 30 at the end of July but I feel much younger than that. I feel like I'm still 26. I feel like my body is aging more rapidly than my soul is. And the whole thought that life is a current that sweeps you forward, that you will just keep getting older, that you cannot stop it or hang onto anything, it terrifies me. I don't know if this is a quarter life crisis (that I'm technically 5 years late for) or if it's just the disconnect because of the dp/dr or if it's a combination of both. Is anyone else who's recovering struggling with this stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Delicate said:


> Have no regrets, because there need be no regrets when you follow the path of growth.


Strengthening this thought - 



 (@ 1:38)

You're not your past.


----------



## stillhere (Nov 24, 2011)

Totally relate to that post!! I`m feeling EXACTLY the same - it`s so weird.


----------

